# Optimus nvidia and intel cards for dual screen : nothing

## chrispa

Hello everyone.

I'm sorry posting such question here, as I've already seen a lot of tutos about that point, but I'm just lost:

I've used gentoo tutorial to get 3d acceleration with optimus nvidia card and it's working well but when I try to launch an application on another display, such as : 

```
export DISPLAY=:8; optirun -vv firefox-bin
```

I'm getting

 *Quote:*   

> [17740.505509] [DEBUG]Reading file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
> 
> [17740.505939] [INFO]Configured driver: nvidia
> 
> [17740.506199] [DEBUG]optirun version 3.1 starting...
> ...

 

(even if there is no connected screen.) But I don't get anything on the second screen.  xrandr does not show connected VGA port.

As the optirun glxspheres is perfect, I thing the kernel should be fine and the nvidia driver also.

If you have any idea, that would greatly help, I'm going on a circle on the different possibilities (nvidia/nouveau, launch another wm or not,...)

Thanks a lot

Christophe

 *Quote:*   

> $sudo lspci | grep VGA
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev ff)

 

 *Quote:*   

> $cat /var/log/Xorg.8.log 
> 
> [ 17845.283] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.13.4
> ...

 

----------

